# piano décanté



## readymade

Bonjour, j'ai une question à vous poser.  Il s'agit d'une citation de Francis Poulenc. 
"... un critique suisse qui ne me rate jamais pourrait voir d'où vien mon écriture simpliste: _c'est du piano décanté _voilá tout"
Je suppose que le critique ne se trompe pas par rapport à Poulenc et, que l'ecriture de Poulenc est du a... une interpretation trés nette? Propre? Ou une composition sans fioritures? 
Si vous avez une idée... merci beaucoup.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans l'apprentissage d'une discipline ou d'un art, _décanter_ décrit la première approche, consistant à se familiariser avec l'essentiel. Si on apprend une leçon difficile, on commence souvent par sa lecture studieuse, dans laquelle on sera un peu perdu, qu'on laissera ensuite _décanter, _autrement dit_ reposer,_ un moment. Dans un deuxième temps, le jour suivant, on attaquera véritablement le travail. Francis Poulenc, lassé, se moque de ce critique qui, si on le suit, ferait croire qu'il ne serait pas allé plus loin en musique que le tout premier stade de son apprentissage : du piano à peine décanté, joué d'un doigt, quoi.


----------



## JClaudeK

J'ai trouvé l'expression _"c'est du piano décanté, voilà tout" _dans un autre contexte, où c'est Poulenc lui-même qui l'applique à ses compositions. 

https://etd.ohiolink.edu/!etd.send_file?accession=ucin1117195467&disposition=inline p.85

où la citation de Poulenc a été traduite en anglais par _"It’s the piano reduced to its essence"._

_"une composition sans fioritures" _correspond bien à cette traduction, je trouve.


----------



## readymade

Et bien,  je suis emerveillé. Sans blague.  Merci beaucoup.


----------



## readymade

La traduction anglaise me semble pas mal, en espagnol c'est plus beau que fioritures. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Poulenc utilise à son compte _le piano décanté_ en tant que sans fioriture, en tant que réduit à son essence, mais pas le critique qui parle péjorativement de musique simpliste : _du piano décanté, voilà tout_, ajoute-t-il. Dans un cas la musique est réduite positivement et difficilement à son essence, ce qu'un vrai critique musical devrait analyser et louanger, dans le deuxième cas le critique réduit négativement l’art de Poulenc à celui d'un débutant. Ce thème rappelle celui de l'art naïf, mais dans un autre contexte je pense.


----------



## JClaudeK

_



			le critique qui parle péjorativement de musique simpliste : du piano décanté, voilà tout, *ajoute-t-il*.*
		
Click to expand...

_* Mais n'est-ce pas plutôt Poulenc qui répond au critique ?!

_



			[le critique] pourrait voir d'où vient mon écriture simpliste: c'est du piano décanté voilà tout"
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Roméo31

JClaudeK said:


> J'ai trouvé l'expression _"c'est du piano décanté, voilà tout" _dans un autre contexte, où c'est Poulenc lui-même qui l'applique à ses compositions.
> 
> https://etd.ohiolink.edu/!etd.send_file?accession=ucin1117195467&disposition=inline p.85
> .


----------



## Logospreference-1

JClaudeK said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> le critique qui parle péjorativement de musique simpliste : du piano décanté, voilà tout, *ajoute-t-il*.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _* Mais n'est-ce pas plutôt Poulenc qui répond au critique ?!


C'est Poulenc qui fait parler le critique pour résumer les dires de ce dernier : il ajoute bien _voilà tout_ dans la bouche du critique.


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> il ajoute bien _voilà tout_ dans la bouche du critique.



Je ne vois pas pourquoi "voilà tout" serait ajouté par le critique, puisque dans sa note  (cf. #3)  Poulenc écrit déjà _"voilà tout"_.


----------



## nicduf

La citation figurant dans le #1 rapporte ce que Poulenc a dit, ou écrit peu importe, à propos d'un critique suisse qui semble avoir qualifié sa musique de simpliste, c'est la réponse de Poulenc à ce critique, c'est donc bien Poulenc qui écrit :sous-entendu _(ce n'est pas de la musique simpliste)_ "c'est du piano décanté voilà tout" 
"ajoute-t-il" ne figure pas dans le #1
Cette portion de texte n'est pas prononcée par le critique mais par Poulenc, y compris le "voilà tout" qui clôt la discussion.


----------



## Nanon

D'accord avec Nicduf sur cette interprétation, d'autant que "décanté" n'est pas péjoratif en soi. C'est bien Poulenc quoi parle.
Le critique suisse Robert-Aloys Mooser dont il s'agit probablement ici était la bête noire de Poulenc. Ce critique ne perdait pas une occasion d' « assaisonner » le compositeur, et son verbe était autrement plus assassin. En voici un échantillon à propos du _Concerto pour piano_ :


> L'auteur de ce _Concerto _s'est ingénié à éviter l'effort [...] Car on ne saurait imaginer musique plus basse, plus commune, plus insoucieuse de tenue et de l'élémentaire décence. Tout ceci est d'une indigence qui, s'il y avait quelque justice en ce bas monde, devrait assurer au compositeur l'hospitalisation à perpétuité aux frais de la collectivité [...]


Etc., etc... je vous laisse lire la suite, tant elle est digne d'une place d'honneur au musée de la vacherie.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans cette interprétation Poulenc qualifierait lui-même, à son avantage dans son esprit, son écriture musicale de _simpliste_ ?
Je n'ai pas dit _décanté_ péjoratif, mais du piano ou tout art à peine décanté, au tout début de l'apprentissage, s'agissant d'un compositeur ou d'un artiste accompli, oui. Mais si _simpliste_ lui va...
Faut-il comprendre aussi, tant que nous y sommes, que le critique ne rate jamais une occasion d'entendre Poulenc ?


----------



## Nanon

Il y a une nuance : Poulenc ne qualifierait pas son écriture musicale de simpliste mais d'_épurée_. On parle à son propos de recherche de simplicité, de clarté. Après, on aime ou on n'aime pas...
Je pense que le critique faisait son boulot de spécialiste, à savoir faire des comptes-rendus des concerts de musique contemporaine (et donc ne rater aucune œuvre importante).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est que, dans la phrase soumise, si c'est le critique qui qualifie l'écriture de Poulenc de _simpliste_, c'est également lui qui, résumé par Poulenc après les deux-points, traite l'art de Poulenc de « piano décanté, voilà tout ».

Dans l'autre hypothèse, je trouve en effet invraisemblable que Poulenc se soit lui-même revendiqué d'une « écriture simpliste », mais ce serait pourtant le cas, à cause des deux-points, car ils résument ou détaillent ce qui précède. il ne met même pas de guillemets à _simpliste_.


----------



## Nanon

À mon tour de clarifier : Poulenc prête le mot « simpliste » au critique - qui, comme on l'a vu, use d'épithètes autrement plus malsonnantes - et définit sa propre musique comme « du piano décanté, voilà tout ».
Je fais à nouveau usage du même lien (Francis Poulenc : _J'écris ce qui me chante_) pour citer, cette fois, l'une des rares réponses du compositeur aux attaques de ce critique suisse qui lui était systématiquement défavorable (je continue à penser qu'il s'agit du même) :


> Il y a, parallèlement, j'en conviens, des _Biches _au susdit _Concerto_, une ligne de « mauvaise vie musicale » qui peut déplaire et prêter à de sévères critiques. Quand on les exprime, je suis tout près de tomber d'accord, bien que je n'aie *aucune facilité *et qu'il me faille de nombreux coups de gomme avant de vous livrer mon style « pseudo-débraillé ».


Par conséquent, je ne pense pas que Poulenc se revendique lui-même simpliste, bien qu'il reconnaisse avoir un penchant pour une certaine musique de divertissement.


----------



## nicduf

"Qui ne me rate jamais": "qui ne rate aucune occasion de m'éreinter par ses critiques" me semble plus vraisemblable que :"qui ne manque aucun de mes concerts"


----------



## JClaudeK

nicduf said:


> "Qui ne me rate jamais": "qui ne rate aucune occasion de m'éreinter par ses critiques"


 Évidemment ....!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Celui que je finis par comprendre, c'est le critique suisse.


----------



## Nanon

Attention,  je n'ai pas voulu dire que le critique ne manquait aucun concert de Poulenc mais bien qu'il ne ratait aucune occasion de l'éreinter. Pour cela, une audition par oeuvre suffit amplement...
Pour avoir "bouffé" du Poulenc, je comprends un peu le critique, mais je défends tout de même le compositeur . Sur certaines oeuvres...


----------

